# Donner le style de Song Genie 2 à tout MAC OS X



## datastor (21 Avril 2010)

Salut j'aimerais savoir si on pouvais donner à tout mac os x l'allure de song genie cad les fenetres noires brillant au lieu du habituel.

MEEEEERRRCI


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Avril 2010)

Tu begayes, non ?


----------



## Scalounet (21 Avril 2010)

parkinson


----------



## mistik (21 Avril 2010)

Travaille trop de la main droite dès les premiers beaux jours de printemps


----------

